# Where do you get your film developed?



## travelfreak (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum, and love it already!  I'm also new to photography, and have a few questions.  You guys that are really "into it".....where do you get your film developed?  I'm spending a ton of money on developing, and know there has got to be a better (or cheaper) way.  I get mine done at Target, but I use Kodak Perfect Touch.  It costs me around $9 per pack, but that can get expensive when you have 20 or more rolls to be developed.  (I went to Las Vegas, and there is SO MUCH to take pictures of there!)  I don't have a clue about doing my own developing, so I'm just curious to see if you guys send yours off somewhere, or what.  Also, I've just now begun to experiment using slide film.  When you get it developed, do you use a regular lab to get prints made from the slides?  Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## oriecat (Oct 28, 2004)

Hello!  Us here in the Darkroom forum tend to develop our own film, thus the whole darkroom concept thing.   This would probably be better in the General forum.  Maybe a mod will a happen along to move it for ya.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 28, 2004)

Ohh, pick me, pick me!!!  Welcome to the forum!  Here's a better place to get that question answered.  I usually go to CVS to have mine developed.  Lately, we just get the negs exposed then use a scanner to scan them into the computer.  They run about $3 per roll that way.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Oct 29, 2004)

I have my colour film developed at a place down the road.  If I have no prints made, they'll do it for me in about 30 minutes, and it's C$1.50/roll.  I can then scan the film and have selected prints made if I want them.

For black and white, I just do it myself.  It's much cheaper than having it done at a lab, and I get a lot more control over the end result.


----------



## santino (Oct 29, 2004)

at home


----------



## uberben (Nov 1, 2004)

What kind of scanner can be used?  What models do you have?
-ben-


----------



## travelfreak (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks for the responses.  I, too, would like a little more info on the scanners you guys are talking about.  Also, how difficult is it to set up a dark room.  Do you suggest I take a college course on this, or can I learn at home?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 11, 2004)

I think you can learn at home...coming from someone that's in a college photo class right now.  Someone more experienced here could probably tell you how to go about setting up a darkroom and all that jazz, but if you have the time and money my class has been a lot of fun, and I've learned a lot   Anything I can't do I have to take to walmart because that's all us "hicks from the sticks" have got to work with    Welcome to the forum here and good luck!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 11, 2004)

B&w processing is relatively simple - it only gets harder and more expensive as you strive for ultimate quality but that comes later.
Your bathroom makes an excellent darkroom. You have everything you need there so you are already on your way.
The first step is to read a basic book on the subject to see what's involved and the minimum of what you need.
Then come back here and we'll help all we can.
You can get basic starter kits from lots of suppliers and I am sure there are people here who can advise.
I've taught students to process and print inside an hour at College so what does that tell you?
Good luck and enjoy


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 11, 2004)

I use snapfish for snapshots, www.fromex.com for pro stuff and sometimes I have film processed and scan it. I use a Minolta Dimage Scan Dual IV for 35mm. It rocks!


----------



## Uselessdreamer1 (Nov 11, 2004)

i go to walmart and get a cd. if i get prints done i go to where ever has one of those computer things. Ha


----------

